# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Επιχειρήσεις διάσωσης πλοίων σε καταστάσεις κινδύνου

## Espresso Venezia

> Ποιος επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος που έχει το  κάθε πλοίο από την συμμετοχή του στην διάσωση; Ο διασώζων ή ο  διασωζόμενος;
> Το κομβόι των ρυμουλκών που κατευθύνθηκε προς το πλοίο πήρε εντολή ή ενήργησε αυτοβούλως;





> Δεν τίθεται θέμα επιβάρυνσης από τον  διασωζόμενο,ούτε επειδή είναι αντίπαλη εταιρεία θα κάνουν τον Κινέζο  όπως νομίζουν μερικοί.Υπάρχει ναυτική αλληλεγγύη,σήμερα είσαι εσύ,αύριο  εγώ.
> 
> Μάλλον αυτοβούλως,τα Ρ/Κ είναι σαν τα κοράκια...





> Από όσα δύναμαι να γνωρίζω, πράγματι  αυτοβούλως ξεκινάνε τα ρυμουλκά σε παρόμοιες έκτακτες καταστάσεις (για  να μην χάνουν χρόνο και ...προλάβει άλλος !!!), αλλά δεν συνεχίζουν  αυτοβούλως. Κατά την πορεία τους οι ασύρματοι "παίρνουν φωτιά",  συννενοήσεις γίνονται με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία -κυρίως- του πλοίου  σε ανάγκη, και αναλόγως συνεχίζουν ή γυρίζουν πίσω.





> Από όσο γνωρίζω, υπογράφεται συμφωνητικό no cure no pay σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρων ο όρος "No cure, no pay" όσον αφορά τις συμφωνίες ανάμεσα πλοιοκτητριών εταιρείων πλοίων σε κίνδυνο και εταιρείων ρυμούλκησης - διάσωσης. Να καταθέσω λοιπόν κάποια πράγματα που δύναμαι να γνωρίζω, ευελπιστώντας σε συζήτηση που θα μας καταστήσει σοφότερους ως προς το αντικείμενο της.

Ο όρος "No cure, no pay" είναι αρκετά πιό σύνθετος από όσο η απλή μετάφραση - μεταφορά του (Αν δεν διασωθεί το πλοίο δεν θα υπάρξει πληρωμή) αφήνει να εννοηθεί. Το συμφωνητικό που υπογράφεται ή τουλάχιστον γίνεται αμοιβαία δεκτό υπό αυτόν τον όρο, περιλαμβάνεται στην λεγόμενη "Ανοικτή συμφωνία" κατά την οποία δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως πρόβλεψη για το ύψος της αποζημίωσης στην εταιρεία του ρυμουλκού, και αυτή θα συζητηθεί αργότερα, μετά το πέρας της επιχείρησης διάσωσης, αρχικά ανάμεσα στα δύο μέρη και κατόπιν σε αρμόδιο δαιτητικό δικαστήριο αν δεν υπάρξει συμφωνία μεταξύ τους. Εννοείται βέβαια πως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, το δικαστήριο θα λάβει υπ' όψιν του όλες τις παραμέτρους που συνετέλεσαν στην διάσωση (υπάρχουσες συνθήκες, δυσκολίες, καιρικές συνθήκες, κλπ. κλπ.).

Εννοείται βέβαια πως ο συγκεκριμμένος όρος χρησιμοποιείται, ή τουλάχιστον επιδιώκεται να συμφωνηθεί ξεχωριστά από την κάθε μία των δύο πλευρών, αναλόγως των εκάστοτε περιπτώσεων. Η αποδοχή μίας ανοικτής συμφωνίας με τον όρο "No cure, no pay" συνήθως κάθε άλλο παρά ευχάριστη είναι για την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου σε κίνδυνο αφού "ο ναυαγοσώστης (εταιρεία ρυμουλκού) από νομική άποψη έχει την δυνατότητα να διεκδικήσει (αναλόγως των περιστάσεων) έως και ολόκληρο το πλοίο". Έτσι λοιπόν, μία εταιρεία που το πλοίο της βρίσκεται μεν σε κίνδυνο αλλά η κατάσταση είναι αντιμετωπίσιμη, με κανένα τρόπο δεν θα επιδιώξει ανοικτή συμφωνία, αλλά συγκεκριμμένη μίσθωση του (ή των) ρυμουλκού(ων) σε ημερήσια βάση. Την ανοικτή συμφωνία "No cure, no pay" θα την επιδιώξει μόνο στην περίπτωση όπου το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση, και η διάσωση του είναι από πολύ αμφίβολη έως και απίθανη, οπότε και πρακτικά δεν θα έχει κάτι να χάσει, ας πούμε κάτι σε στυλ : "Ανέλαβε την διάσωση χωρίς όρους, βγάλε τα κάστανα από την φωτιά, και άμα σώσεις το πλοίο τότε τα συζητάμε".

Ταυτόχρονα, και πάλι εννοείται, ότι το σκεπτικό από την πλευρά της εταιρείας του ρυμουλκού είναι -απολύτως- αντιστρόφως ανάλογο. Όσο το πλοίο σε κίνδυνο "βρίσκεται στον αφρό" και η κατάσταση (συνεκδοχικά οι συνθήκες διάσωσης και ρυμούλκησης) είναι αντιμετωπίσιμη, θα επιδιώξει ανοικτή συμφωνία με τον όρο "No cure, no pay", ενώ αν τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο ευοίωνα και αντιμετωπίσιμα (π.χ. πυρκαγιά, μεγάλης έκτασης ρήγμα, προσάραξη σε δύσκολο ή δυσπρόσιτο επιχειρησιακά σημείο) θα επιδιώξει μίσθωση σε ημερήσια βάση.

Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια είναι και κάπως "σχετικά", αφού σίγουρα επηρεάζονται από πολλούς και διαφορετικούς κάθε φορά αστάθμητους παράγοντες, όπως τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν, το σημείο που βρίσκεται το πλοίο σε κίνδυνο, αν δηλαδή είναι κοντά σε ακτές και στα μέσα διάσωσης ή π.χ. στην μέση του ωκεανού, την παράλληλη διάσωση των επιβαινόντων (είτε πληρώματος για φορτηγό, είτε πληρώματος και επιβατών για επιβατηγό), και κυρίως -εκτός βέβαια από την κατάσταση του πλοίου- από τον αριθμό των προσφερομένων προς βοήθεια ρυμουλκών - ναυαγοσωστικών, μιας και είναι ευνόητο πως διαφορετικούς όρους μπορεί να επιβάλλει η εταιρεία ρυμουλκού που είναι το μόνο διαθέσιμο σε ακτίνα πεντακοσίων μιλίων, και διαφορετικούς να δεχθεί - επιβάλλει η πλοιοκτήτρια του πλοίου σε κίνδυνο όταν οι "προσφορές διάσωσης" είναι πολλαπλάσιες. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά κάτι που είχα διαβάσει σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό και συναρπαστικό μυθιστόρημα σχετικό με το θέμα μας, όπου ο καπετάνιος ενός ρυμουλκού που βρισκόταν στο Κέιπ Τάουν όταν έλαβε σήμα κινδύνου από κρουαζιερόπλοιο που είχε πέσει σε παγόβουνο κάπου στην Ανταρκτική, η πρώτη του άμεση ενέργεια ήταν να ζητήσει επείγουσα αναφορά από τον πράκτορα του, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονταν επακριβώς οι κινήσεις των "αντιπάλων" ρυμουλκών και το που βρισκόντουσαν εκείνη την συγκεκριμμένη στιγμή οπουδήποτε πάνω στον ...πλανήτη, ώστε να γνωρίζει αν και πόσους ανταγωνιστές θα έχει στην περίπτωση που αποφάσιζε να "τρέξει" προς διάσωση του πλοίου.

Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα για την ώρα, και θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι με πολύ ενδιαφέρον θα ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες απόψεις, είτε που συμφωνούν είτε που διαφωνούν με όσα εγώ μέχρι στιγμής γνωρίζω και ανέφερα.

----------

